
Ask HN: Know any other GitHub tricks like: ?ts=2 - sbr464
I discovered a long time ago that you could add the query param &quot;?ts=2&quot; to change the tab spacing when viewing a repo on Github. I couldn&#x27;t find it documented anywhere or able to save as a default (when viewing random repos). I was curious if there are any others like this?<p>Here&#x27;s an example, you can remove the ?ts=2 to see the original width.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kubernetes&#x2F;kubernetes&#x2F;blob&#x2F;ec2e767e59395376fa191d7c56a74f53936b7653&#x2F;pkg&#x2F;controller&#x2F;volume&#x2F;persistentvolume&#x2F;pv_controller.go?ts=2
======
boilerupnc
I've used ?sanitize=true to allow me to programmatically embed renderable SVG
content from a repo into Github Markdown comments, etc ...

Example:
[https://github.com/org/repo/raw/40082bd3f02dbeb17bd9f72660df...](https://github.com/org/repo/raw/40082bd3f02dbeb17bd9f72660df06d6f470b4e8/some/path/foo.svg?sanitize=true)

Additional Discussion: [https://github.community/t5/How-to-use-Git-and-
GitHub/Embedd...](https://github.community/t5/How-to-use-Git-and-
GitHub/Embedding-a-SVG/td-p/2192)

------
karmakaze
I've used the w=1 to ignore whitespace in diffs. Found a link [0] with some
others.

[0] [https://blog.github.com/2011-10-21-github-
secrets/](https://blog.github.com/2011-10-21-github-secrets/)

~~~
sbr464
Thanks for sharing that link!

